# Nitrate Levels - What's Too High?



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

I have another beginner question. I have not found any rules as to what is considered a high nitrate level. All I've read is if it's too high, it can contribute to algae growth and poor fish health. Does it depend on the fish you have? Right now, I'm between 5 to 10 ppm and the tank (10 gallon) has white clouds, x-ray tetras, and peppered corys. I am using a liquid test put out by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals so I'm assuming it's pretty accurate. The test card goes up to 160 ppm so I guess my level is low? Also, is it true that weekly partial WCs can control the nitrate level? Thanks for any help!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

rule of thumb is 20 ppm.... is time of a 20% WC (water change)

the liquid test are the best to have just make sure they are not out of date.....

does it depend on the number of fish... tricky question, the answer is yes and no..... yes the fish make the nitrates and more fish you have the more nitrates you, however, fsih have a bio load (amount of waste they make) some make a little some make alot. The bigger the fish the bigger the load is true here as will but a large school of fish can make more than one Oscar, which has a massive bio-load. 

With a 10 gal tank is very hard to keep the water quality up...... because it really is such a small amout of water.


----------

